# free printable chart?



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I have decided to start charting again after a few years of not charting..where can I get the free printable charts online? TIA!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

http://www.gardenoffertility.com/fertilitycharts.shtml

http://www.ovusoft.com/library/chartpdf.asp

I don't have links to any NFP charts. CCLI took down the free link


----------



## nfpmom (Jun 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
I don't have links to any NFP charts. CCLI took down the free link









Yeah Couple to Couple League is revamping their method. They are changing their rules slightly, so there will be new charts. They also are coming out with online charting software that can be used reliably to TTA. Yahoo!


----------



## Viriditas (Aug 30, 2004)

You can also download charts that go with TCOYF on the site for the book: www.tcoyf.com


----------



## ed_tricia (Feb 12, 2007)

You might try fertilityfriend.com. They also have an online charting option which is helpful for newbies.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nfpmom* 
Yeah Couple to Couple League is revamping their method. They are changing their rules slightly, so there will be new charts. They also are coming out with online charting software that can be used reliably to TTA. Yahoo!

that is great news! I can't wait till the software comes out


----------



## asoulunbound (May 16, 2006)

:


----------



## DharmaDisciple (Feb 7, 2002)

Thanks for the link to TCOYF chart- I couldn't work out how to resize mine from the book, and I couldn't find it on the site. So THANK YOU


----------

